# Is the relationship between Enlisted men and Officers different in Special Forces?



## Sambat123 (Oct 29, 2018)

I know that fraternization is strictly forbidden, but I feel like Special Operations Forces would maybe be closer in regards to Officer and Enlisted relationships. Not sure, so I came here. Is the relationship in Special Forces different than it is in, say, an infantry platoon?

Thanks for answering.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 30, 2018)

Professional, personal, sexual... What kind of relationship are you talking about?   I think you are digging to deep into the rabbit hole.  Focus on finishing school.


----------



## Sambat123 (Oct 30, 2018)

I applogize for being unspecific. I know that it seems like I’m getting ahead of myself, but I was just curious about this.  I specifically meant relationship in terms of friendship. I know that enlisted and officers will never have anything outside of a professional work relationship, but I figured that Special Forces platoons might be closer to their CO leading the platoon due to the high stress situations they are regularly in.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 30, 2018)

Dude,  you just got told to focus on  the 5m target.

As for friendship, work is work and play is play,  I remain friends with several officers that I served with over the years,  to include a Maj General who was my former Btn Cdr.  Any time you are in a smaller unit such as a Platoon or a smaller detachment, relationships naturally become tighter due to the living and working conditions.

Furthermore,  an Operational Detachment A (ODA) team is manned by primarly senior and staff non commissioned officers. Their 'relationship' with their team commander will not be like that of a private and a platoon leader or company commander.

Now focus on your school work.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 30, 2018)

Apologies for drifting way outside my lane, but I think the question is valid. Paging @Viper1 or @x SF med for the Group perspective.

FWIW, relationships between Marine NCO's and officers in my unit in combat were significantly relaxed. My team leader and my XO and I were on a first-name basis. Regardless, in both cases, the relationship was professional. There was never any degradation of authority, just a relaxation of formality.

I would assume that the bond in Special Forces is very close.


----------



## Sambat123 (Oct 30, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Dude,  you just got told to focus on  the 5m target.
> 
> As for friendship, work is work and play is play,  I remain friends with several officers that I served with over the years,  to include a Maj General who was my former Btn Cdr.  Any time you are in a smaller unit such as a Platoon or a smaller detachment, relationships naturally become tighter due to the living and working conditions.
> 
> ...


This question isn’t posed for my future potentially consisting of military service. This is literally just something that I was curious about.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 31, 2018)

Locked


----------

